# [SOLVED] Verizon DSL Westell 2200 modem won't reinstall



## solar456 (Feb 3, 2008)

OS Win XP, sp2. We added a line to our phone account and switched DSL service to that line. Verizon says the service is on (and on the right #). Connection has been ethernet all along.

I can't connect to the internet. DSL is in the correct jack. There is a splitter on it for the fax, which is working on the new line. I powered the modem off/on, rebooted. No.

I removed the wireless router and reconnected directly to the pc, rebooted.

I reinstalled the modem using the disk Verizon provided originally. Firewalls are off.
Got through the filters, identified the modem, got error message:
You do not have a network interface card. System supports USB connection, put away your ethernet cable.

I can't get past this despite the ethernet connection has always worked. :sigh:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Verizon DSL Westell 2200 modem won't reinstall*

First off, do you get a steady READY light on the modem when you have it connected and powered on? Just because Verizon says it's enabled, that doesn't mean it actually works. Changing to the USB connection isn't a fix for this issue.


----------



## solar456 (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Verizon DSL Westell 2200 modem won't reinstall*

The power and dsl lights are steady.
I know the ethernet connection should work, don't even have their usb cable.

I'm at home now, I just joined EE today and am amazed : ) at the quick response as other forums have ignored this.

I will be in the office at 2:00 with the setup you are helping me with.

Would you be willing to check back around 2?

Thank you so much for addressing this!


----------



## solar456 (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Verizon DSL Westell 2200 modem won't reinstall*

EE duh. Sorry. The modem's DSL, pwer and ethernet lights are steady.
The ethernet lights on the port on the pc are green (L) and orange (R).
The DSL line goes in to a splitter. The fax goes through a DSL filter then in the other port of the splitter.
The fax sends and receives on the line it should and that the DSL should be on.
Thanks.


----------



## solar456 (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Verizon DSL Westell 2200 modem won't reinstall*

The ethernet port on the computer has a green light when plugged in to the modem. I plugged the DSL line directly in to the jack, powered off/on, rebooted. No luck.

Verizon's tech support troubleshooting: the line has a good signal. Reset the modem via reset button. 
The IP address in IE did not work. 
Command prompt,no IP or gateway. 
ping test, fine,
ncpa something opened Network connections.
Got LAN network area cable unplugged. Unplugged and replugged ethernet cable, green light
Windows diagnostic reset Winsock to default. Network adapter showed as connected but no connectivity.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Verizon DSL Westell 2200 modem won't reinstall*

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.






Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## solar456 (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Verizon DSL Westell 2200 modem won't reinstall*

I'll try these from the office, thanks for following up. I really appreciate it.


----------



## solar456 (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Verizon DSL Westell 2200 modem won't reinstall*

"Hold the Windows key and press R, then type CMD to open a command prompt:
Type the following command:
IPCONFIG /ALL
Right click in the command window and choose Select All, then hit Enter.
Paste the results in a message here".

I got:
Error message: Windows cannot find 'IPCONFIG/ALL'. Make sure...To search for a file....etc
______


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Verizon DSL Westell 2200 modem won't reinstall*

Follow the instructions EXACTLY. Note a space between the IPCONFIG and the /ALL


----------



## solar456 (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Verizon DSL Westell 2200 modem won't reinstall*

The attached is the result. 
Thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Verizon DSL Westell 2200 modem won't reinstall*

Well, that shows a good connection to the router.

Try these simple tests.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

PING 216.109.112.135

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## solar456 (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Verizon DSL Westell 2200 modem won't reinstall*

Results below.
I left off 2/7 pm as per the text file (IPCONFIG /ALL) I posted 2/9. Computer was (and had been) indicating that the incoming DSL, LAN, router etc. were connected to internet. But when I tried opening IE: "finalizing installation" then "cannot find server".
Repeatedly.
BUT I came in today and IE was open and online. My colleague said "You fixed my computer!" I said "No, I thought you must have". I did the PING commands suggested in the 2/10 post anyway as below.

1)Something fixed it- does that make sense to you given the steps above?

2) There was a similar problem when I installed a router and wireless adapters last year. We hired someone who diagnosed, fixed, but didn't explain a Winsock problem.
When we changed phone # and couldn't get connected (my original post), one thing I did was take the router out of the system to simplify it.
Windows reset the Winsock settings to default. You know the rest.
But...now I need to put the router back in. Is there going to be a Winsock issue?

Anything I should do or anticipate?
Thank you so much for helping me with all this. I truly appreciate it.

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>ping 216.109.112.135

Pinging 216.109.112.135 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=14ms TTL=56
Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=14ms TTL=56
Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=14ms TTL=56
Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=14ms TTL=56

Ping statistics for 216.109.112.135:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 14ms, Maximum = 14ms, Average = 14ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>ping yahoo.com

Pinging yahoo.com [216.109.112.135] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=14ms TTL=56
Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=14ms TTL=56
Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=14ms TTL=56
Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=14ms TTL=56

Ping statistics for 216.109.112.135:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 14ms, Maximum = 14ms, Average = 14ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Verizon DSL Westell 2200 modem won't reinstall*

That looks good, I'd stick the router in and see what results you get. You shouldn't have to change any configuration on the machine.

What is the exact make/model of the router you're going to use. We need to make sure there's no base address conflict with your DSL modem/router (yes, it's a router too).


----------



## solar456 (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Verizon DSL Westell 2200 modem won't reinstall*

Linksys N WRT150N


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Verizon DSL Westell 2200 modem won't reinstall*

Yep, the Linksys defaults to 192.168.1.1 as it's base address. Since your DSL router also has the same base address, the Linksys can't connect without either modifying it's base address, or putting the DSL router into bridge mode to eliminate the NAT layer.


----------



## solar456 (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Verizon DSL Westell 2200 modem won't reinstall*

Hmm...how to change the IP address for the linksys router? Or is it easier to put the modem in bridge mode?
Have you answered these questions hundreds of times before?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Verizon DSL Westell 2200 modem won't reinstall*

Connect to the Linksys with IE at 192.168.1.1 (it's not necessary for it to have an Internet connection, just connect a cable directly to it). In the LAN configuration section, (don't know the exact location, you'll know it when you see it), you'll find the base address specified, you change it there.

That will probably be the easiest way, since depending on the specific account, playing with the DSL modem/router may result in no Internet. :smile:


----------



## solar456 (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Verizon DSL Westell 2200 modem won't reinstall*

I'm not able to find the correct connections to open the Linksys router to change the IP address. I tried:
(Each time I used this sequence: Power off modem, then router, then PC
Remove ethernet cables, reattach them as below, power on DSL modem if in loop, then Linksys router, then PC).

1) Connected Linksys ethernet main port directly to PC
2)Ethernet cable to wireless numbered port
Used wireless router's reset button
3)Connected ethernet cable to DSL modem,other end to Linksys, then Linksys router to PC

I opened IE and entered 192.168.1.1 in browser
Same result each time:
nothing opened (except cannot find page) 
I opened Internet connections > LAN directly, it shows 
Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection; I assume that is within the PC?
I could not find any access to the Linksys router.

I tried "repair", got "failed to query TCP/IP settings of the connection, cannot proceed"


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Verizon DSL Westell 2200 modem won't reinstall*

Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on.


Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## solar456 (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Verizon DSL Westell 2200 modem won't reinstall*

Results for the IPCONFIG /ALL above.
Thanks :yltype:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Verizon DSL Westell 2200 modem won't reinstall*

Did you connect to 192.168.1.1 and attempt to change the base address to 192.168.2.1, apply the changes, then see if the router can connect?


----------



## solar456 (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Verizon DSL Westell 2200 modem won't reinstall*

Yes, I changed it to 192.168.1.2, did the set up, kept the defaults (changed ssid)
each step progressed fine. I could re-access the linksys set up with the changed IP address.
But still got "cannot find address" on IE
I did power the modem off and on and reboot, tried repeating the process
Reset router to default settings, tried again
Reset the winsock via the netsh commands above
Here's the IPCONFIG /ALL I did for lack of other ideas


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Verizon DSL Westell 2200 modem won't reinstall*

NO, change all of the three on that page to 192.168.*2*.x

That would be the base address, and the addresses of the DHCP server pool as well.

Please give me a screen shot of the LAN configuration page so I know exactly what you're seeing.

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to TSG, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## solar456 (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Verizon DSL Westell 2200 modem won't reinstall*

I'm back, was away.
Screen shot attached. I couldn't see where to change the 3rd IP address component. The last IPCONFIG has 2/3 changed, if I'm reading it correctly.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Verizon DSL Westell 2200 modem won't reinstall*

See graphic below.


----------



## solar456 (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Verizon DSL Westell 2200 modem won't reinstall*

John,
I got everything working. Took it from the top: netshel commands to base address change and securing the network. 
Thank you very, very much!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Verizon DSL Westell 2200 modem won't reinstall*

Glad we could help. :smile:


----------

